

Aaron Swartz, Lawrence Lessig and the Technocommunist Menace - ChristianMarks
http://3dblogger.typepad.com/wired_state/2013/01/the-internet-revolution-has-eaten-another-child.html

======
RRRA
Trolling, move along...

------
ChristianMarks
A quote: _I blame not the Department of Justice for Aaron Swartz's death in
that sense, but Lawrence Lessig. He's the one who, like Pan, lured this young
men into his extremist and delusional cult of Creative Communism as I called
it, with the shill that somehow human nature and the earth can be re-made
merely by being digitalized and moved online._

The author maintains that she is not trolling in the comments section below
the article.

